# über das Forum



## unbekanntster (23 März 2007)

Ich habe das Forum hier zufällig über google gefunden. Wer leitet diese Projekt? Welche Motivation steht dahinter? Was schreiben hier für Leute? Helft ihr auch beim Lösen von Hausaufgaben?


----------



## MatMer (23 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> Ich habe das Forum hier zufällig über google gefunden. Wer leitet diese Projekt? Welche Motivation steht dahinter? Was schreiben hier für Leute? Helft ihr auch beim Lösen von Hausaufgaben?


Markus / siehe ganz ganz oben / hier schreiben Instandhalter, Azubis, Studenten, Entwickler, nette, sehr nette, verdammt nette Leute, Firmen ..../ dir wird geholfen wenn du einen Ansatz lieferst bei dem man dir helfen kann, helfen ja, Lösunge vorgeben NEIN


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> Helft ihr auch beim Lösen von Hausaufgaben?



Nur gegen Barzuwendungen.


----------



## plc_tippser (23 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Nur gegen Barzuwendungen.


 

Den Kollegen hatte MatMer in seiner Auflistung vergessen.  


und weg


----------



## nade (23 März 2007)

Au ja Ug das wärs noch.
Also alles in allem wird bei Hausaufgaben wie MatMer schon schrieb geholfen, aber keine Lösung gegeben. Also Idee wie die Hausaufgabe
 erledigt werden Könnte, sollte da sein oder es gibt allgemeine 
Hinweise. Bei einem Lösungsansatz kommen dann schon ehr Hinweise wo Fehler drin sind, oder 
es "besser" gemacht werden kann.


----------



## MatMer (23 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Den Kollegen hatte MatMer in seiner Auflistung vergessen.
> und weg



nein, ich hab doch aufgezählt "verdammt nette Leute"

mal ganz ehrlich ich find den UG nett, auch die Kommentare passen eigentlich sehr oft, ich weiß auch nicht warum immer sofort alle meine mann müsste sich über UG beschweren....


----------



## plc_tippser (23 März 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> nein, ich hab doch aufgezählt "verdammt nette Leute"
> 
> mal ganz ehrlich ich find den UG nett, auch die Kommentare passen eigentlich sehr oft, ich weiß auch nicht warum immer sofort alle meine mann müsste sich über UG beschweren....


 

:shock:  NETT???

Ich beschwere mich nicht, das war Ironie.

pt


----------



## Markus (23 März 2007)

@ug

los sei lieb und bedank dich beim onkel matmer!


----------



## Markus (23 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> Welche Motivation steht dahinter?


 
geld! ich verdiehne mich mit der werbung da oben so dumm und dämlich das ich es nicht mehr nötig habe zu arbeiten.
kennt sich eigetlich einer mit hubschraubern aus?
ich hätte gerne was schnelles, aber etwas kompakter so das ich damit auch auf meiner 60m yacht landen kann...


----------



## MatMer (23 März 2007)

hier gibt es tolle ausführungen von schnellen hubschraubärn

[url=http://www.amazon.de/Silverlit-87336-X-Rotor-PicooZ-Polizei/dp/B000INAK0Y/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2/302-9849023-2556844?ie=UTF8&s=toys&qid=1174653745&sr=8-2]Hubschraubär[/URL]


----------



## nade (23 März 2007)

Och ja... das kann passieren wenn man meint ohne Idee eine Hausaufgabe gemacht zu bekommen.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12393&highlight=ben%F6tige+Hilfe+SPS+Aufgabe

und Markus wenn die
Werbung soooviel Geld einbringt, dann kannst du ja bestimmt demnächst bei den Top 3 Helfer des Jahres auch 
Geldpreise aussetzen. 

aber *!!Danger!!* schnelle Lösung, die auch nicht 100% richtig ist. ▲ Obiger link einfach von anfang an mal Durchlesen.
Fals nicht auf diese Art eine Hausaufgabenlösung sein sollte, biste glaub hier Richtig, weil hier von der Praxis für die Praxis Tips und Tricks und Kniffe gerne nach dem Leitsatz *Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!*

übermittelt werden. Also so gesehen, ehr ein "Nachhilfeforum" für schwierigkeiten bei Hausaufgaben, nicht ein "Lösungsforum".

Erst selber Gedanken machen, dann die Suchfunktion benutzen, dann das Problem (nicht die ganze Hausaufgabe) stellen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 März 2007)

nade schrieb:


> *Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!*



Ich dachte, das wäre schon die Liebe ??


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> kennt sich eigetlich einer mit hubschraubern aus?
> ich hätte gerne was schnelles, aber etwas kompakter so das ich damit auch auf meiner 60m yacht landen kann...



Nimm nen Comanche. Da kannst du die Yacht gleich versenken, auf der du nicht landen kannst ! .-)


----------



## nade (23 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das wäre schon die Liebe ??


Nun ja da vermehrt sich ehr was anderes. Ob gewollt oder nich, ist dann die Frage.


----------



## zotos (23 März 2007)

Unregistrierter Gast reicht einem immer gerne seine helfende Hand ;o)


----------



## unbekanntster (23 März 2007)

*also zusammenfassend*

Ihr glaubt von euch selber das ihr super nett seid und quatscht gerne dummes Zeug. Ihr gebt gerne kluge Ratschläge, aber richtig helfen wollt ihr eigentlich nicht. Soll jeder selber schwitzen.
Ich lass gerne Grußformeln weg. Regt euch sowas auf?


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 März 2007)

hallo,
grußformel kannst du dir schenken, und wir helfen wo wir können, aber komplette aufgabenlösungen geben wir meist nicht, nur hilfestellung, was bringt es jemand der in der schule nur gepennt hat wenn wir die aufgaben lösen, zur prüfung kannst du uns auch nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Tobi P. (23 März 2007)

Wenn du unter "richtig helfen" das vorsetzen einer Komplettlösung für deine Hausaufgaben meinst - stimmt, das will hier keiner  Sowas schadet nämlich mehr als es nutzt, glaub es mir. Aber ich garantiere dir, dass man dich bei einem Problem nicht im Regen stehen lässt, wenn du wirklich bereit bist etwas Gehirnschmalz zu investieren.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt von euch selber das ihr super nett seid und quatscht gerne dummes Zeug. Ihr gebt gerne kluge Ratschläge, aber richtig helfen wollt ihr eigentlich nicht. Soll jeder selber schwitzen.
> Ich lass gerne Grußformeln weg. Regt euch sowas auf?



NATÜRLICH wollen wir richtig helfen, 
siehe hier:->  AGB für Richtiges Helfen.


Noch ein kleiner Tip am Rande: Wenn du frech wirst, gibts was aufs Maul !


----------



## Tobi P. (23 März 2007)

@Markus: Schau dir mal den Gyrokopter an. Ist zwar kein richtiger Heli, kommt ihm aber recht nahe. Anschaffungskosten knapp 45k€, zum fliegen ist ein Flugschein für Ultraleichtflugzeuge erforderlich. Angeblich ist das Ding unabstürzbar (was für ein Wort).
Nachteil: braucht nen Runway zum starten und landen. Aber mit einer entsprechenden Aussenlandegenehmigung darfst du praktisch überall landen, wo genug Platz ist.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Markus (23 März 2007)

jetzt hämmert doch nicht so auf dem armen kerl rum...  

@unbekanster
willkommen hier, wie du selbst an den vielen beiträgen erkennen kannst gibt es hier genug hilfe - also spaar dir das und frag einfach wenn du was wissen willst...:s12:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt von euch selber das ihr super nett seid und quatscht gerne dummes Zeug. Ihr gebt gerne kluge Ratschläge, aber richtig helfen wollt ihr eigentlich nicht. Soll jeder selber schwitzen.
> Ich lass gerne Grußformeln weg. Regt euch sowas auf?



Wie Sie hier sehen gab es durchaus mehrere ernsthafte 
Bemühungen, Ihre Frage zu beantworten.

Gibt also keinen Grund zu meckern :twisted: oder? 
Andernfalls sei dieses Forum empfohlen.


----------



## zotos (23 März 2007)

Wir solten die Hausaufgaben hilfe via SMS-Spar-Abo machen also was kann man für 160Zeichen AWL Code verlangen?

;o)


----------



## nade (23 März 2007)

Also deltalogic der Link zur hilfe ist gut.
***Hier war mal ein Link, der allerdings auf Zensierten hinhalt verwies***

Ansonsten sind hier eigentlich die wahren Idealisten, die ihre Zeit investieren um Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe zu geben, und auch gerne Hausaufgaben nachsehen
und die Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Ideen bringen.
Weil wie schon gesagt, in der Prüfung hast du von vorgefertigten Lösungen reinweg garnichts. Ich denke das jeder hier schonmal Hausaufgaben abgeschrieben hatte, aber wenn dann diese Hausaufgabe "zerpflückt" wurde und beschrieben warum man es so gemacht hat, fängt das Problem schon an.
Z.B. verwendung des Taktmerkerbytes. Die Signalleuchte soll mit 1Hz die Sekunde blinken.. warum haben Sie das Taktmerkerbyte 100.5 geholt und nicht 70.2 (2,5Hz)?
So nun AWL/FUP/KOP nicht zur Hand. Und weil die "kleinen" Hausaufgaben Steuerungen doch eigentlich überschaubar sind, weiß man nicht, das der Pauker einen aufs Glatteis führen will und die 70.2 aus der abgegebenen Aufgabe hat. Was nun? Da nicht selbst erstellt, ist nun guter Rat teuer.

Nun bitte kein ei ja, habs selbst in der überbetrieblichen 
Ausbildung gehabt. Allerdings hatte ich dummerweise mir die AWL von einem vorhergehenden Kurs geholt, und somit war dem Pauker wohl anscheinden der Fehler noch im Gedächtnis und badoing. Ersteinmal Erklärungsnot dann vielleicht den Fehler noch erkannt und gemerkt das es eine Finte ist
und der Versuch rauszureden. Aber Ende vom Lied besser das Problem in Eigenarbeit lösen, und wenn noch Probleme sind die dann Anfragen.
Also gerade zum Beispiel, wie bekomme ich hin das die Störungsleuchte mit 1Hz blinkt? Da wird dir bestimmt keiner sagen, guck in der Hilfe, wenn die Störanzeige bis auf die Blinkerei funktioniert.

Und zotos wie wären die Hausaufgabenlösungen in einer MMS in FUP?
Ok oder in SCL.
Und für Ug die Lösungen die auf einem Telefax wie ein Schaltplan geschrieben sind. *duckwesch*


----------



## Stromer (23 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> Ich habe das Forum hier zufällig über google gefunden. Wer leitet diese Projekt? Welche Motivation steht dahinter? Was schreiben hier für Leute? Helft ihr auch beim Lösen von Hausaufgaben?



Unbekanntester, ich habe mir dieses Thema hier mal durchgelesen, auch deine Hausaufgabe.

Zu deiner Frage:
Ich selbst bin kein SPS-Profi. Wenn ich zB. mal eine Frage stelle, dann Frage ich gezielt, so wie viele andere. Dann wird die Frage auch gezielt beantwortet, also die Lösung geschrieben.
Denn die Grundschritte, oder etwas mehr, sind vorhanden. Meist wird dann auch gefragt, weil man echt vor einem Problem steht.

Zu Dir:
Du musst, oder willst, SPS lernen.
Das ist schön und macht auch Spass, hoffe ich jedenfalls.
Wenn du eine Frage stellst, wird Dir sicher geholfen. Wenn ich auf diese relativ einfache Fragen antworte so werde ich auch nicht die Lösung schreiben.
Warum? Nicht um jemand zu ärgern, oder weil ich es nicht genau weis.
Wenn jemand schon hier fragt, so hat er sich mit der Aufgabe sicherlich schon auseinandergesetzt.
Wenn jetzt jemand schreibt, versuch mal so und so zu denken, dann kommt meist er Effekt, dass plötzlich der Groschen fällt. Sowas vergisst man nicht mehr, denn das hat man dann gelernt.
Wenn einfach die Lösung gepostet wird, dann wird das vieleicht noch verstanden, auch warum, aber in drei Tagen ist das alles wieder vergessen.
Dann kann es der Lernende auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen.
Fakt: Der Lehrer stellt eine Aufgabe und man kann diese nicht lösen.

Dann heist es der böse Lehrer. Das ist nicht die Regel, aber es wird meist so eine Aufgabe gestellt, die zwar nicht schwerer ist, als was bisher war.
Aber: Man fragt so ab, damit man merkt wer es verstanden hat und wer nicht.

Ich denke für alle mit Hausaufgaben:
Wenn Ihr so eine Aufgabe habt, dann macht eine aussagefähige Überschrift, so nach dem Motto:
"Hausaufgabe mit Schrittkette" oder so.
Dann fragt halt ehrlich so:
Ich habe keinen Plan wie sollte ich die Aufgabe angehen.

So sieht jeder auch später mit der Suchfunktion, dass es eine Hausaufgabe ist und keine Profilösung.
Dem Fragenden kann dann mit Tipps, nicht mit Lösungen geholfen werden.
Ich denke dann lernen alle und vieleicht entsteht ja aus dem jetzigen Schüler bald ein Profi der hier selbst wiederum anderen helfen kann, denn das soll ja auch wohl der Sinn eines Forums sein.


----------



## jmb (23 März 2007)

Ich verfolge dieses Thema schon seit heute nachmittag und ich kanns nicht lassen jetzt mal zu sagen das ich Stromer zustimmen muss, er hat ganz einfach recht....

jmb


----------



## plc_tippser (23 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt von euch selber das ihr super nett seid und quatscht gerne dummes Zeug. Ihr gebt gerne kluge Ratschläge, aber richtig helfen wollt ihr eigentlich nicht. Soll jeder selber schwitzen.
> Ich lass gerne Grußformeln weg. Regt euch sowas auf?


 

So wie ins Forum reingerufen wird, schallt es zurück.


----------



## jmb (23 März 2007)

unbekanntster

sucht er streit oder was will er, keine ahnung.........


----------



## unbekanntster (24 März 2007)

na, dann würde ich sagen, schauen wir mal wie es sich hier entwickelt. Habt mir ja schon bei einer Frage weitergeholfen. Die Fragen hier fand ich halt interessant.

man sieht sich.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> man sieht sich.



Dann solltest du aber keine so große Lippe riskieren, das könnte dann weh tun....  

Jetzt frag mal, wem !   

"Hausaufgabenfrage: Tut es weh, wenn der UG erzieherische Maßnahmen ergreift?"


----------



## unbekanntster (12 Juli 2007)

*Danke!*

Hab in der Klausur ne 1,7 geschrieben. Ohne das Forum wäre mir so manches Verständnis dafür verborgen geblieben. Ich danke euch allen für euere ausgiebigen Antworten und Ausdauer mir gegenüber. Es war für mich wichtig darüber reden zu können. - Gut das ich hier meine Fragen stellen konnte.

Ich werd das Forum in Erinnerung behalten. Evtl. kann ich auch mal helfen.


Gruß,

Unbekanntster


----------



## seeba (12 Juli 2007)

Das hört man doch sehr gerne.


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Das hört man doch sehr gerne.


100% Ack.
~~~~~~~


----------



## seeba (12 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> 100% Ack.
> ~~~~~~~


Kennst du die AutoVervollständigung in Office... Wir sollten mit 100% Ack auch sowas machen: "Volle Zustimmung!"


----------

